# How to use a cutok dc330 cutter



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a CUTOK *DC330* cutter and I am just learning to cut with it.how do you add pitures and vinyl in order for the cutter to cut.? PLEASE HELP! Also what software do you guys use?


----------



## GotIdeas15 (Jun 1, 2010)

wola_77 said:


> I have a CUTOK *DC330* cutter and I am just learning to cut with it.how do you add pitures and vinyl in order for the cutter to cut.? PLEASE HELP! Also what software do you guys use?


Hi,

Just wondering if you got a chance to use your cutok dc-330 cutter yet? How is it so far? Been planning to purchase one and wanted to get some feedback about the product. If you can let me know anything, it will be much appreciated.

Thanks
Neth


----------

